# help me identify this song ?



## ghost 999 (Nov 23, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eav04pyEsqM&feature=related


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like something from one of the Exorcist Movies.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Looks like a foreign version of _Eyes Wide Shut_.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Google translator is telling me that it's a clip from a comedic play called "Haunted House", written and directed by Abdul Aziz Muslim and performed at the Peace Theatre in Kuwait in 1996. Apparently he wrote a couple of plays on the same theme, and there also was a somewhat more serious TV series loosely based on them this year. I have no idea where you could look to try and buy the theatrical soundtrack though, if there were ever one available (or whether the music is original to the play or not.)

The song lyrics for the TV version are apparently by Sheikh Khalifa al-Sabah Duaij, and Google is translating the TV director's name as "Hussein, the useful" which cracks me up when I think about the stereotypical lunatic director. Attached for your amusement are the posters from the play & TV series. Looks like a fun show.


Produced by: 
Peace Theatre 
1996 

Play: 
Haunted House 

Starring: 
Abdul Aziz Muslim 
Ghanem Al Saleh 
Basma Hamadeh 
Come Shuaibi 
Ahmed Salman 
Emad Akkari 

Written and Directed by: 
Abdul Aziz Muslim


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Using my trusty vcast song id on my phone, it came up as:
Track - Hispanola
Artist - Vangelis
Album - "1492 - Conquest of Paradise"


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Now *that* is a useful app!


----------

